# Where to keep all of this soaping STUFF?



## JayJay (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello ladies and gents,

I am finding myself surrounded by soaping supplies everywhere I turn.  I started out with a place for everything. But as my supply inventory slowly grew, I began filling every nook and cranny in 3 rooms now with soaping supplies. My DH hates clutter. I have a high tolerance for it but I still like to keep my soaping things in order so that I can quickly find what I need and know what is missing. It would save me some mental irritation if they were all located in one tidy space.

I am thinking about buying some sort of metal supply cabinet to keep all of my stuff. I would have to make sure that she shelves are deep enough to hold my bowls and tubs.  I also thought about buying (or making) a rolling island that could double as storage and also a work surface. I currently have to tote all of my supplies out of various places by hand and return them all after soaping. This process probably takes up 1/3 of my soaping time.

But before I make a purchase or start designing a custom soaping station.  I wanted to see if any of you would mind sharing what you have found that works well. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought this on recommendation of folks here since I'm losing my soaping closet. It should arrive Tuesday. I'm so excited!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O4A42K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

ETA: I'm hoping this will solve the same problem I've had with making so many trips between spare bedroom closet and kitchen. Hopefully this will easily wheel into the kitchen with *almost* everything on it. No more hopping over the sleeping dog with arms full.


----------



## JayJay (Dec 13, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I bought this on recommendation of folks here since I'm losing my soaping closet. It should arrive Tuesday. I'm so excited!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O4A42K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ETA: I'm hoping this will solve the same problem I've had with making so many trips between spare bedroom closet and kitchen. Hopefully this will easily wheel into the kitchen with *almost* everything on it. No more hopping over the sleeping dog with arms full.



Ooooh! Very nice! Thank you for sharing. This looks wonderful. 

I am smiling while picturing you stepping over your dog with arms full of spatulas bowls, oils and additives.  

I have taken to putting my dog away because she wakes up every time I make the slightest move and darts right into my path.  Her instinct is to position herself directly onto the spot where my next step is projected to land. This is the last thing I want to happen when carrying a tower of carefully balanced tools. :?


----------

